

Battlefoam Learns Why Legal Threats Can Be Dangerous - dfc
http://www.popehat.com/2013/05/02/battlefoam-learns-why-legal-threats-can-be-dangerous/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Popehat+%28Popehat%29

======
ISL
If you're bored, the legal filings are awesome.

One of the masterstrokes....

 _Therefore, Defendants are public figures who must prove, by clear and
convincing evidence that Plaintiff acted with actual malice in publishing his
article to Blood of Kittens._

Podcast is impressive too.

